# Retrofitting Bosch Glide with a laser



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

My old bosch 12" had one of those blade mounted lasers. It sucked! and when I took it off it also removed most of the blade wobble.

the kapex lasers are de bomb


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

MarCasa said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> I have not sold the festool kapex yet I said that I was planning too but now is good if anyone knows of someone local they are welcome to it I have included 2 of the crown stop base extensions which by the way i found not to my liking when cutting crown , 2 hold down clamps with the cam action feature, the miter angle transfer gauge and the mobile base with UG right and left wings, I am also including a 30mm special order Forrest Chopmaster blade (besides the stock one) model: 10˝ 90 tooth 7/64˝ 30mm˝]
> 
> Its a wonderful saw but I guess for my skillset and what I am doing I just find myself very happy with the bosch glide hey I even got a free rolling base with it... and as for the money part I am not so in need for the money but yea I can use it for more family stuff... I am also trying to get 2 new complete set of sawhelper fences with accompanying hardware...I have tried emailing and calling them but it seems they are out of business so if anyone has any info that would be great...ooh...yes and as for the price I am asking $1'800.00 firm. It has been very well taken care of purchased in Februrary 2011 THANKS!





Well there you have it fokes...He prefers the Bosch over the Kapex just becuase. Good for you resisting the Kool-Aid. :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> Well there you have it fokes...He prefers the Bosch over the Kapex just becuase. Good for you resisting the Kool-Aid. :thumbup:


What exactly is it you don't like about festool tools? Almost every post I see about festool you say "festool koolaid" I don't get it as if you used the kapex or any other festool product for that matter you would know first hand how much nicer tools they are. To be honest I'm amazed anyone would replace a kapex with a axial glide :blink: but hey that's the guys choice but you won't see me doing that any time soon. Even if you don't include the saw I wouldn't get rid of the festool UG setup as it's far nicer than any of the Bosch stands and much much much lighter. There's not one feature on the Bosch except for capacity that is better or even close to the performance of the kapex. You would have to be a fool to think that.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow we dug up an old thread but that's great. Where were the specs on the new glide? I didn't find it anywhere. If they did add soft start and a dual line laser did anyone see where we can buy one state side?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

from what bosch told me a few months back they didnt add it because of patent reasons. so they may never come unless they pull their fingure out. the saw needs soft start. every person who has used my bosch commented on the nasty kickback on start up and even they are amazed there no laser! like i said before if a $15 HF saw can have a laser installed then a $700 saw can :blink:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Any UK residents that can get their hands on this laser please let me know what it would cost me to get it purchased and shipped here. I want this laser for my saw. It's a necessary part and I would have happily paid more for it.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The only miter saw I have used with soft start is the Makita. It is nice, but I really don't take any issue with not havinig it....well, not enough to turn me off to the saw.

I would have paid another $150-$200 for the soft start and dual lasers... But I REALLY think I, and anyone else who would are in a VAST minority. If not, Festool would be selling WAY WAY more tools. Bosch did what they had to do to sell tools...I am sure they did market research and it came up as not worth it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ive heard nothing but good things about kapex... but buying a bosch instead means being able to buy steak dinner every saturday night for the family


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They sell lots of tools. If they really wanted to sell them to everyone they would cut things out, decrease the R&D funds, send all the work outside Germany blah, blah, blah.

They chose a different approach and they are sticking to it.

In Europe, their tools are not that much more then the other brands. 

IMO, you really can't bad mouth them, just because it costs more. They have a no questions asked 30 day money back guarantee. They could care less why you wanted to return it.

That is like pissing and moaning about the guy that could and did buy a nice S class Mercedes.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They sell lots of tools. If they really wanted to sell them to everyone they would cut things out, decrease the R&D funds, send all the work outside Germany blah, blah, blah.
> 
> They chose a different approach and they are sticking to it.
> 
> ...




I wont lie. i was skeptical when you first started telling me about them. After using them though i now understand why you use them. They are a pleasure to use. Just like when you get a car thats fun to drive and you want to go out in it just to drive, i look forward to using the tools when i work.


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

the laser on the makita is easily switched from left of blade to right of blade by unscrewing the laser knob and sliding it fully right or left. pretty handy.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well looks like no retro fitting laser on saw for us. One of me mates has the UK model and it sounds like it won't fit our saw! They change quite a few bits of the saw compaired to what he has seen on my pics of mine. He said he has a switch in the handle for the laser and the area the laser is installed is larger than mine. It also has different hold down clamps from what he says. I'm now looking for better pics online to see what he means and I found this. As you can see there's not a lot about the saw they kept the same. It's a axial glide but far from what ours is.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

that sucks, ok new option. If anyone has a smashed glide saw with laser in tact PM me.

(well you never know.:laughing


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> that sucks, ok new option. If anyone has a smashed glide saw with laser in tact PM me.
> 
> (well you never know.:laughing


After more investigation it looks like a lot of the saw is different. As of yet from just low res pics I can see different fence, hold down clamp, lever arm for blade gaurd, handle setup, different motor housing, no left and right trigger safety buttons, blade housing, laser module and I'm sure there's more but it's hard to make them out with current pics. Def looks like they went back to the drawing board with the UK model. I'm wondering if version 2 over here will have the laser and soft start. Putting money on it that it will because they are big issues in my eyes for a saw of this caliber.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

If they bring out a model that has the laser I'm DONE with Bosch. This is the first one I've bought in a while and it will be the last EVER. I bought it assuming they'd put out a laser for it. Silly me.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

WarriorWithWood said:


> If they bring out a model that has the laser I'm DONE with Bosch. This is the first one I've bought in a while and it will be the last EVER. I bought it assuming they'd put out a laser for it. Silly me.


Why does everyone have such a thing for lasers?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Mike- said:


> Why does everyone have such a thing for lasers?


Well over the years I have gone from no laser which was ok to a one line laser to a 2 line laser and each and every upgrade made working easier and quicker. 

As a small example I'm framing in my basement at the moment. I went from my kapex to the Bosch because I was using my kapex on a deck job and it's more of a hassle with the Bosch without a shadow of a doubt. I am marking the back side of some 2x6's and instead of be having to run a square down every bit of lumber to get my line right where the teeth are to get the cut accurate. Where as if I use my kapex or any other saw with a laser I just sit the laser on that back mark and don't need to work about marking the timber. Again that's just a quick example of something I'm doing right now. There's numerous other times I have thought dam I wish I had a laser to speed this up. Just like the kapex lasers I can leave the material either side of the blade and know that I'm gonna get a dead on cut no matter if the cut line is the left or right side of the blade. there's just no way anyone can say a laser on a mitre saw is pointless and a $700 saw should without a doubt have one if you don't want to use the laser then you can leave it turned off.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I am looking at a laser for my Bosch Miter. It's not a slider or glider, just plain ole' 12" miter.


----------

